

BitTorrent starts streaming DJ sets to test live P2P - radley
http://gigaom.com/video/bittorrent-studios-dj-sets/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
radarsat1
Interesting. I heard that spotify uses some P2P technology, but since it's got
such a huge database and people are listening to different things, then I
guess they just leverage the users to basically send files to each other. In
this case everyone is receiving the same stream live, so I guess it requires
quite complex messaging management.

I'm imagining that clients check the tracker to find other clients, select a
pool of peers, and then divides up a sequential list of stream blocks,
requesting one from each. Still, this would depend on connecting to peers that
are not too many hops away from the source, so some kind of tiering must be
managed as well.

------
JoshTriplett
I look forward to seeing more technical information on the streaming P2P
protocol. Seems like it would require significant changes to the basic torrent
protocol to get the next bits needed without a huge buffer and time lag.

~~~
lwat
I noticed that my BT client (µTorrent) already has a 'STREAM' button on
downloading torrents.

~~~
JoshTriplett
That would violate the bittorrent protocol, which explicitly says that clients
must not bias their choices of chunks. And consider that if all clients did
so, the peer-to-peer mechanism would stop working for the later chunks.

~~~
nl
[http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-p2p-live-
streaming-110119...](http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-p2p-live-
streaming-110119/) has a longer story (from earlier this year).

I hesitate to say it has more details though...

------
atomical
BitTorrent Inc has been around forever. Is this a new product or new
marketing?

~~~
nitrogen
A new product. They've developed a reasonably low latency P2P streaming
protocol for delivering live events.

~~~
atomical
I thought they had something similar a few years ago that they were licensing.

